# species



## Pete (May 3, 2011)

Here is _Cattleya iricolor_-i have had a hell of a hard time growing this thing. ive finally coaxed it in to blooming the past couple years by always keeping the media very fresh.







This is a great true miniature, _Renanthera monachica_






And finally, _Bulbophyllum grandiflorum_


----------



## Shiva (May 3, 2011)

Great pics again. Wonderful!


----------



## paphioboy (May 3, 2011)

the more I see bulbo grandiflorum, the higher it goes up the wish list...  Stop tempting me!!


----------



## Inguna (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful! :drool:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 3, 2011)

I love them all, especially that most un-Catt-like Catt.


----------



## biothanasis (May 3, 2011)

The Catt is amazing and I am thinking of getting a Ren. monachica in the future!!! The bulbo is gorgeous!


----------



## Rick (May 3, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> the more I see bulbo grandiflorum, the higher it goes up the wish list...  Stop tempting me!!




As a Bulbo grower myself, I can attest that your life is incomplete without one Paphioboyoke:

Pete Is your word choice "finally" because it was the last picture, or because you've been waiting for a long time for it to bloom?

Mine can definitely where on your patience. It can skip to or 3 years, and then bloom for 6 months. Then it grows like crazy and covers up a 10" basket in no time.


----------



## Rick (May 3, 2011)

What does your iricolor smell like.

I once transported one to a show, and to me it was as bad as a rank bulbo.

Like a locker room.


----------



## JeanLux (May 3, 2011)

very nice all, but the iricolor is a very special catt bloom(as Tom mentioned already)!!! What size are the iricolor blooms and the plant? Thanks! Jean


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2011)

Thanx for posting, the monachica sounds interesting if its really a small bloomer!


----------



## Erythrone (May 3, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Pete (May 3, 2011)

Rick-finally because it was the last photo. the plant blooms regularly. As for the iricolor smell it was a little bad but not so much, the flowers are just starting to decline and maybe have lost their "scent" a bit.
Jean- plant and flowers are both very small. plant is probly 20 cm and flower NS might be 7 cm?
Eric- the monachica is one of the smallest miniatures I have. the plant right now that is blooming is probably less that 2" tall.
Paphio-too bad I cannot ship internationally at the moment as I have a huge clump of B. grandiflorum that I am about to post for sale....


----------



## W. Beetus (May 3, 2011)

I love the Renanthera! Nice colors!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 4, 2011)

Love the Ren, also!


----------



## swamprad (May 4, 2011)

The monachica is very nice. I've been looking for one of these. Anyone know where I can find a blooming size plant?


----------



## Pete (May 4, 2011)

i can probly round one up


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2011)

Me some too!


----------



## Pete (May 5, 2011)

aight aight. 2.


----------



## Marc (May 5, 2011)

I really like the Renanthera monachica

And the Bulbo is very nice because of it's odd flower shape.

Thanks for sharing!


----------

